# window well filling with water



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

How is the grade of the ground by the window well? It should be sloping away from the house.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

In addition to 47's excellent advice, how is the water getting in the wells in the first place? Are they simply catching the water like a giant rain guage along with what falls down the wall? Is there any kind of drain in each or, if not, could one be installed? Something like a french drain or a dry well or a catch basin type with an outlet away from the house.


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

Good advice so far. The simple solution I see is window well covers to keep the rain out. 

Bottom line, the wells fill up because the water is going in to them faster then it drains out. The well should have a drain tied to the drain tile or have media (rock) that the water can drain through to get to the tile. This is assuming there is drain tile around the house.

My well has both but its a bigger CMU block unit.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

comp1911 said:


> Good advice so far. The simple solution I see is window well covers to keep the rain out.
> 
> Bottom line, the wells fill up because the water is going in to them faster then it drains out. The well should have a drain tied to the drain tile or have media (rock) that the water can drain through to get to the tile. This is assuming there is drain tile around the house.
> 
> My well has both but its a bigger CMU block unit.


Why do you have about 1 feet of corrugated piping sticking above the stone? I assume the piping is perforated, but still, why 1 feet?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

icu2mamma said:


> I have 3 window wells. if it rains hard, it will fill up with water. we just had about 5 inch rain storm last night, and you could see the water level in the well was halfway up the window, and seeping in through the window, into the basement. also, the well is not bolted to the foundation. is this an easy job to fix? what all is involved?


Buy and install window well covers.


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> Why do you have about 1 feet of corrugated piping sticking above the stone? I assume the piping is perforated, but still, why 1 feet?


Old picture of it roughed in. I just hadn't got in there and cut it flush and put the drain cover on it.


----------

